# It's a bit windy today



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I am looking at my plastic green house tied to the fence, and it looks a bit wonky.  Hopefully the wind dies down soon, and I can go and straighten it out.

How's everyone else doing?

Lorna


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

very windy and the rain is battering against the windows.The wheelie bins got emptied today and all the bins are blown onto the road i had 2 blown into my front garden, i put mine round the back and left the other for whoever owns it to collect it lol

where are ul orna, im cental scotland

dqxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

It's windy here too in the north east, My bin was half full this morning and it still got blown over so I filled it up with some more bags ready to be emptied tomorrow and now the lid keeps flying open  

x x x


----------

